# who can Squat over 200kg



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Just managed a 192.5kg squat, soon be at 200, then going to spend 12 months trying to get to 300 (or as high as I can get in 12 months)

I know its a low weight in the grand scheme of things but not been doing squats for very long and still improving, I can rep 172.5 x5

Who is squatting over 200 and how many reps? cheers. Also body weight if I may ask. cheers.

Also training clips would be good.


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

I done 210kg for 3 reps...never tried a 1 rep max.

Well done on your squat...but trying to add 100kg in a year is slightly ambitious and asking for serious injury.


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

peanutbob69 said:


> I done 210kg for 3 reps...never tried a 1 rep max.
> 
> Well done on your squat...but trying to add 100kg in a year is slightly ambitious and asking for serious injury.


 Bodyweight was 103kg.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

peanutbob69 said:


> I done 210kg for 3 reps...never tried a 1 rep max.
> 
> Well done on your squat...but trying to add 100kg in a year is slightly ambitious and asking for serious injury.


 well ive managed 140kg in 11 months started last june with 50kg


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

karbonk said:


> well ive managed 140kg in 11 months started last june with 50kg


 Thats good progress but i can assure you that going from 200 to 300 wont be that easy...its like beginner gains. Adding 10kg of muscle is easy for a newby and can be done in a couple months...adding the next 10kg could take years.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

peanutbob69 said:


> Thats good progress but i can assure you that going from 200 to 300 wont be that easy...its like beginner gains. Adding 10kg of muscle is easy for a newby and can be done in a couple months...adding the next 10kg could take years.


 I hear you mate, perhaps 300 is totally unachievable, but going to stick at it and see where I get, 

Plus the meds help


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Yep recently squatted 6 plates a side only to 90 degrees admittedly think I managed 7 reps


 For someone your height, that's mighty impressive.


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

225kg at around 100kg for me. 200kg for 5 as well.

I think 100kg in a year is very ambitious as well but as long as your sensible then it's not going to hurt you. If you aim for 100kg and only get 30kg that's still really good progress.

How many times a week are you squatting


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

200kg double at 90kg bodyweight and 200kg x 5 box squats is my best in past few weeks.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> There's a video on here somewhere doing 280 for 5 it's a machine squat like but it felt like 280 I don't mind telling you and another doing an inverted leg press of 400kg for 5


 My inverted leg press is more than double my squat max for reps. I don't get on with squats even though I enjoy doing them now.


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

225kg at around 100kg for me. 200kg for 5 as well.

I think 100kg in a year is very ambitious as well but as long as your sensible then it's not going to hurt you. If you aim for 100kg and only get 30kg that's still really good progress.

How many times a week are you squatting


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Yeah they ain't for everyone I must admit but while I still can il keep cranking em out


 Keep grinding, my target is to push 65kg dumbbells by end of year.

doing 50s for 3 sets of 8 currently.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

180kg @86kg is my best


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Everyone needs a goal unfortunately chest is my weak point I only push 50-55s at best


 Goal for squats is 4 plates a side by end of year for 10+ reps.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

180kg is my best so far...... ATG


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Ah you'll kill that mate just believe break the mental barrier


 Up to 3.5 for a few struggled reps.

Knee ligament damage is a huge hindrance.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> Up to 3.5 for a few struggled reps.
> 
> Knee ligament damage is a huge hindrance.


 You tried peptides to help your ligaments? Worked for me.......


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> You tried peptides to help your ligaments? Worked for me.......


 I have yeah. I use hgh daily.

I did what gascgoine did to his knees, had surgery. Will never be as strong.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> I have yeah. I use hgh daily.
> 
> I did what gascgoine did to his knees, had surgery. Will never be as strong.


 f**k, gotta suck mate....... but just stick with it and I'm sure you'll still be pushing some decent numbers. :thumb


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> f**k, gotta suck mate....... but just stick with it and I'm sure you'll still be pushing some decent numbers. :thumb


 Yeah I'm happy with my current size and condition (17 stone 6 and good leanness), would just rather have sick legs, rather than simply trained legs.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

In 240kg for a couple, 200kg for reps

All s**t form of course


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Fbmmofo said:


> 225kg at around 100kg for me. 200kg for 5 as well.
> 
> I think 100kg in a year is very ambitious as well but as long as your sensible then it's not going to hurt you. If you aim for 100kg and only get 30kg that's still really good progress.
> 
> How many times a week are you squatting


 Three times a week, they way I squatted today I am convinced I can squat 200, will try next week.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> Yeah I'm happy with my current size and condition (17 stone 6 and good leanness), would just rather have sick legs, rather than simply trained legs.


 Can't you do higher rep stuff on the leg press? Still good for gaining size, maybe better for quite a few people.......


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Best ever was 200kg, but i got fat as fvck to do it (118kg) im now down to 108 and hit 190 a couple weeks back....so yeah, i reckon im there or thereabouts....im sticking with my tall man excuse too


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Can't you do higher rep stuff on the leg press? Still good for gaining size, maybe better for quite a few people.......


 That's what I am doing mate but I have found a new love for squats which p1sses me off.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Yep recently squatted 6 plates a side only to 90 degrees admittedly think I managed 7 reps


 Pics or bullshit


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> That's what I am doing mate but I have found a new love for squats which p1sses me off.


 Same, and deadlifts.......


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Bignath4607 said:


> Yep recently squatted 6 plates a side only to 90 degrees admittedly think I managed 7 reps


 videooritneverhappened


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Perhaps I should aim for 250, sure that's possible in 12 months, excluding injury.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

karbonk said:


> Perhaps I should aim for 250, sure that's possible in 12 months, excluding injury.


 1kg a week increase is a good amount , if you follow eastern bloc routines you should hit 6kg+ increase over a 6 week block


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

MRSTRONG said:


> 1kg a week increase is a good amount , if you follow eastern bloc routines you should hit 6kg+ increase over a 6 week block


 Been using Rippetoe, starting strength method of adding 2.5kg each workout 5 reps x 3, some de loads included and general doing my own thing and time off etc, admittedly things slowed down for a while but picked up again when I quit drinking in March, not sure I go deep enough either but it's physically as deep as I can go. Ass to grasp impossible for me. Just below horizontal for me.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

300KG Squat


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Best squat at a comp is 200kg raw , with wraps 207kg, 180x2 raw ass to grass, all at 86kg bw

front squat is 180kg raw , can happily rep 140kg for 10 front squat, much prefer it, shame they don't do it it comps! Lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

260kg i slipped 5 discs 2 years ago so squats and deadlifts have been few and far between .

https://www.facebook.com/eweatherburn/videos/vb.677290202/10156460280930203/?type=3&theater


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> 300KG Squat


 Out of likes........ Only because you have the same shoes as me though, squats average mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> Out of likes........ Only because you have the same shoes as me though, squats average mate.


 Raw mate, belt and knee sleeves (SBDs) only, no wraps or fook all.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Raw mate, belt and knee sleeves (SBDs) only, no wraps or fook all.


 I noticed mate, depth was fu**ing good also......... what you got planned next?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

karbonk said:


> Been using Rippetoe, starting strength method of adding 2.5kg each workout 5 reps x 3, some de loads included and general doing my own thing and time off etc, admittedly things slowed down for a while but picked up again when I quit drinking in March, not sure I go deep enough either but it's physically as deep as I can go. Ass to grasp impossible for me. Just below horizontal for me.


 pop a video up , generally theres a tightness in posterior chain somewhere , could be glutes/hams/achilles , use a hockey ball on glutes (sit on it and roll on the glute) foam rolling the hams/calves helps too also place your foot on the hockey ball and roll around on it .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> I noticed mate, depth was fu**ing good also......... what you got planned next?


 I did a 305DL the week before, just chalk, but failed 320DL the week after the squat. I was fooked and burnt out, was weighing 282lbs, so I have cut to 265lbs and will continue to cut until holiday in June (I have bad shoulder injury so rehabbing that too).

320SQ is on cards after hols, 300 felt easy. 320DL would be nice too.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

karbonk said:


> Been using Rippetoe, starting strength method of adding 2.5kg each workout 5 reps x 3, some de loads included and general doing my own thing and time off etc, admittedly things slowed down for a while but picked up again when I quit drinking in March, not sure I go deep enough either but it's physically as deep as I can go. Ass to grasp impossible for me. Just below horizontal for me.


 Do this and stretch your glutes and hamstrings........ you'll have it in a month or two if your consistent. Dorsiflexion and tight hip flexors, hams and glutes will generally tend to be the issue..........


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> I did a 305DL the week before, just chalk, but failed 320DL the week after the squat. I was fooked and burnt out, was weighing 282lbs, so I have cut to 265lbs and will continue to cut until holiday in June (I have bad shoulder injury so rehabbing that too).
> 
> 320SQ is on cards after hols, 300 felt easy. 320DL would be nice too.


 Looking forward to seeing the log mate. :thumb


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

MRSTRONG said:


> pop a video up , generally theres a tightness in posterior chain somewhere , could be glutes/hams/achilles , use a hockey ball on glutes (sit on it and roll on the glute) foam rolling the hams/calves helps too also place your foot on the hockey ball and roll around on it .


 don't laugh lol, Gladiator music was for motivation and form is crap but more in the tank for sure. I am only really starting to take this seriously now and thinking SBD sleeves. Body weight is 95kg.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Quackerz said:


> Do this and stretch your glutes and hamstrings........ you'll have it in a month or two if your consistent. Dorsiflexion and tight hip flexors, hams and glutes will generally tend to be the issue..........


 thanks mate, (out of likes now)


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

karbonk said:


> thanks mate, (out of likes now)


 No problem mate....


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

I did 200kg front squat recently


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

karbonk said:


> don't laugh lol, Gladiator music was for motivation and form is crap but more in the tank for sure. I am only really starting to take this seriously now and thinking SBD sleeves. Body weight is 95kg.


 Is that a spiderman suit on the wall?


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes my sons old bedroom lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

TITO said:


> I did 200kg front squat recently


 Video to prove it..........


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Quackerz said:


> Video to prove it..........


 Lol @Quackerz


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Quackerz said:


> Video to prove it..........


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

TITO said:


>


 Lol

Nice work mate.. 

Now I need one signed and dated..... :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Quackerz said:


> Lol
> 
> Nice work mate..
> 
> Now I need one signed and dated..... :tongue: :tongue:


 I'll do my next pb holding today's paper with quackerz written on it


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

TITO said:


> I'll do my next pb holding today's paper with quackerz written on it [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]


 LOL


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

TITO said:


> I'll do my next pb holding today's paper with quackerz written on it


 Nice lift mate, how do you hold the bar?


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

karbonk said:


> Nice lift mate, how do you hold the bar?


 Thanks mate, I balance it on my upper chest/front delt 'shelf' as they call it, then cross my arms to keep it in place.

My wrists aren't flexible enough to do Olympic style


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

TITO said:


> Thanks mate, I balance it on my upper chest/front delt 'shelf' as they call it, then cross my arms to keep it in place.
> 
> My wrists aren't flexible enough to do Olympic style


 I have the exact same issue, tried using straps too to use conventional arm position, still finding crossed arms at front difficult, going to give it another shot as been totally avoiding front squats.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

karbonk said:


> I have the exact same issue, tried using straps too to use conventional arm position, still finding crossed arms at front difficult, going to give it another shot as been totally avoiding front squats.


 I kept tilting forward when I tried the straps way when I started front squatting, dropped the weights on the safety bar and looked a right tit!!

least you train at home so u don't have to worry about fcukin up!! (Unless you die or seriously injure yourself)


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Safety bars helped out a good few times, especially bench press lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

180kg front squat i have done a 200 but no video so it didnt happen

https://www.facebook.com/eweatherburn/videos/vb.677290202/10156298073070203/?type=3&theater


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

MRSTRONG said:


> 180kg front squat i have done a 200 but no video so it didnt happen
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/eweatherburn/videos/vb.677290202/10156298073070203/?type=3&theater


 I believe you mate :thumbup1:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I did 180kg last night and 3 weeks into my first ever test e cycle so might get 200kg squat in my cycle.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

NO NOT ME BUT HOW NUTS IS THIS


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

250kg raw in comp at 90kg


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

240kg ass to grass at comp at end of feb @95 ish kg . was on a cocktail on stuff at the time so prob about 220-230 most good days now.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

GMO said:


> 240kg ass to grass at comp at end of feb @95 ish kg . was on a cocktail on stuff at the time so prob about 220-230 most good days now.


 What's your height?



Jakemaguire said:


> 250kg raw in comp at 90kg


 Good numbers for both of you!! :thumb


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> What's your height?
> 
> Good numbers for both of you!! :thumb


 5ft 11 ish.. just under mate , got 280 dead but bench isnt worth mentioning lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

GMO said:


> 5ft 11 ish.. just under mate


 Good to hear, I'v decided on going into the 100kg class next year as I'm 6ft and think I would do better If I bulk for a while and then start to cut down near the end of the year......... I'm no expert but I would think most people above 5ft 10 wouldn't fare well in the 90's?


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Good to hear, I'v decided on going into the 100kg class next year as I'm 6ft and think I would do better If I bulk for a while and then start to cut down near the end of the year......... I'm no expert but I would think most people above 5ft 10 wouldn't fare well in the 90's?


 im won the comp by a good few kg mate 91-100kg class , im a bit of a freak squatter and dead lifer but thats ijust my genetics shame my pressing it s**t i got 670kg total on the day, and i was stoned lol , i dont place well on the bench but dead and sqaut make up for it


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

GMO said:


> im won the comp by a good few kg mate 91-100kg class , im a bit of a freak squatter and dead lifer but thats ijust my genetics shame my pressing it s**t i got 670kg total on the day, and i was stoned lol , i dont place well on the bench but dead and sqaut make up for it


 Good total, what's your deadlift then? It has to be around the 300 mark at least?


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Good total, what's your deadlift then? It has to be around the 300 mark at least?


 280 on the day mate , last lift of the day was a 290 dead that i was 2 inch of locking out, was gutted but fukked by them , bench it a only 150 id like 700kg in next year


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

GMO said:


> 280 on the day mate , last lift of the day was a 290 dead that i was 2 inch of locking out, was gutted but fukked by them , bench it a only 150 id like 700kg in next year


 Good goal mate. Hope you get there. :thumb

Good deadlift also........ gives me an idea of what I should aim for in future years...... Dunno if I'll get it, but I want a 300kg deadlift and I'll be happy. lol


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Good goal mate. Hope you get there. :thumb
> 
> Good deadlift also........ gives me an idea of what I should aim for in future years...... Dunno if I'll get it, but I want a 300kg deadlift and I'll be happy. lol


 cheers mate , go for it mate , rack pulls and weighed hypers have really helped mine come on


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

GMO said:


> cheers mate , go for it mate , rack pulls and weighed hypers have really helped mine come on


 I was running WS4SB for a good portion of last year and block pulls were my main rotated lift. Got them up to 255 for a set of 5 and they flew up, bar at the knee.

It's off the floor I have problems with now so I think snatch grip deads and deficit pulls are going to be a staple when my backs healed up nicely.......... Managed to get up to 232 and it was fairly smooth but anything over and it just wouldn't budge....... increasing my squat should probably help also I assume.

I do GHR's on squat or deadlift day also as a staple, no hyper extension unfortunately, my ass is huge as a result though.... lol


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> I was running WS4SB for a good portion of last year and block pulls were my main rotated lift. Got them up to 255 for a set of 5 and they flew up, bar at the knee.
> 
> It's off the floor I have problems with now so I think snatch grip deads and deficit pulls are going to be a staple when my backs healed up nicely.......... Managed to get up to 232 and it was fairly smooth but anything over and it just wouldn't budge....... increasing my squat should probably help also I assume.
> 
> I do GHR's on squat or deadlift day also as a staple, no hyper extension unfortunately, my ass is huge as a result though.... lol


 ive not tried tat program tb mate, you rate it ? im the opposite , i can get 300 kg to my knees ten then just hits dead stop, just below the point were i can rive the ****er up lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> There's a video on here somewhere doing 280 for 5 it's a machine squat like but it felt like 280 I don't mind telling you and another doing an inverted leg press of 400kg for 5


 Was the 6 plates on a bar though yeah?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nope


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

GMO said:


> ive not tried tat program tb mate, you rate it ? im the opposite , i can get 300 kg to my knees ten then just hits dead stop, just below the point were i can rive the ****er up lol


 More of an athletic Program..... used to bulk up football players, it's based off Westside. It's good for general strength and bulking, I could have gone a lot further without though I reckon. Still a good program and I liked the variety.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

GMO said:


> im won the comp by a good few kg mate 91-100kg class , im a bit of a freak squatter and dead lifer but thats ijust my genetics shame my pressing it s**t i got 670kg total on the day, and i was stoned lol , i dont place well on the bench but dead and sqaut make up for it


 Awesome no.s mate

Same mate only my back squat is s**t! Got a 270 DL and 185kg bench my back squat is dire. Be nice if I could front squat in comps instead.

allways mess my back up doing back squats but heavy front and deads is fine!


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

TITO said:


> Awesome no.s mate
> 
> Same mate only my back squat is s**t! Got a 270 DL and 185kg bench my back squat is dire. Be nice if I could front squat in comps instead.
> 
> allways mess my back up doing back squats but heavy front and deads is fine!


 cheers mate , i be lucky to get 185kg on the rack on bench lol. ave tired high and low bar back squats, that slight change or bar position can make a massive difference , i have lower back issues myself.. glucosamine is a good stuff to, well worth adding to any lifters supp list


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

205kg for a double @ 78kg was my best. Would like to do a meet one day but my bench stops me as its sooooo poor.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Managed a 197.5 all good, then went for 200 and stayed in the hole lol. Try again in few days.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

karbonk said:


> Managed a 197.5 all good, then went for 200 and stayed in the hole lol. Try again in few days.


 You will burn out mate back off build up reps on some lighter weights then peak back up


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Probably never for me lol, I just can't squat well it's well up from where I was though currently at 105kg 3 sets of 8, my bench is almost on par with my squats, not good at all.


----------



## 00alawre (Feb 23, 2014)

One day perhaps, right now I'm 180kg 3 reps @ 85kg bodyweight (18% bf). Pretty average i think!


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Ross1991 said:


> Probably never for me lol, I just can't squat well it's well up from where I was though currently at 105kg 3 sets of 8, my bench is almost on par with my squats, not good at all.


 My squat and bench were equal for months, then suddenly the squat flew up and I managed a 200 kg squat on video yesterday.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

karbonk said:


> My squat and bench were equal for months, then suddenly the squat flew up and I managed a 200 kg squat on video yesterday.


 Well post it up then you lazy fook!


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Quackerz said:


> Well post it up then you lazy fook!


 I will post it up in next 5 mins or so but I have to admit the squat was not low enough, 202.5 kg Trying again tomorrow.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

@Quackerz


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

karbonk said:


> @Quackerz


 That was high af


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Jakemaguire said:


> That was high af


 Yes I said it was. Also its not ass to Grass Squats, its power lifting squat.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

all powerlifting feds are going to require you to drop your hip crease below the top of the knee

that was 3 reds by any federations rules


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

karbonk said:


> Yes I said it was. Also its not ass to Grass Squats, its power lifting squat.


 Im a powerlifter that would not pass in comp drop the weight hit depth bro


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Jakemaguire said:


> Im a powerlifter that would not pass in comp drop the weight hit depth bro


 I normally do lift lighter and hit depth but cocked this one up, worth a try at heavy now and again, once a week I try for a heavy squat. Even just to feel the weight on my back etc.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

karbonk said:


> I normally do lift lighter and hit depth but cocked this one up, worth a try at heavy now and again, once a week I try for a heavy squat. Even just to feel the weight on my back etc.


 Just be patient mate if you keep attempting max squats you will literally die.... Not really but it will do you more harm than good


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

karbonk said:


> I normally do lift lighter and hit depth but cocked this one up, worth a try at heavy now and again, once a week I try for a heavy squat. Even just to feel the weight on my back etc.


 I would say do heavy walk outs.......

Work on your flexibility a little also. Good job with it though, still more than me ATM.... my max is 180.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Jakemaguire said:


> Just be patient mate if you keep attempting max squats you will literally die.... Not really but it will do you more harm than good


 Yes your right, just want to cross the 200kg mark and I am getting impatient lol, some days its heavier than other days, one thing I learned is never to squat in the morning, I find going for a small 1 mile walk does the job to get the blood into the legs etc, If I squat in the morning I never leave the hole lol, come crashing down into the safety bars.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

swole troll said:


> all powerlifting feds are going to require you to drop your hip crease below the top of the knee
> 
> that was 3 reds by any federations rules


 Agreed and I know it


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

My max is 190kg for 2 reps about 3 weeks ago. Gonna see how strong I feel this week and try to break the 200. 190 felt good to be fair so I think 200 is easily within my reach.

At 6ft 8 I always stayed from squats until my friend shown me the correct form with wide stance and I now class them as nearly my favourite lift. I literally love em lol


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Its amazing how the squat begins to climb, I remember when I reached 100 and was pleased now getting close to a decent 200kg, I love them too, but still get that feeling of fear before doing them, good for a rush!


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

The 5x5 program has worked wonders for me on squats, I am hoping for 250kg by year end


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

karbonk said:


> Yes your right, just want to cross the 200kg mark and I am getting impatient lol, some days its heavier than other days, one thing I learned is never to squat in the morning, I find going for a small 1 mile walk does the job to get the blood into the legs etc, If I squat in the morning I never leave the hole lol, come crashing down into the safety bars.


 Any heavy lifting in the morning increases risk of a back injury as it is when you disks are most hydrated and vulnerable


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

karbonk said:


> that feeling of fear before doing them


 That's what it's all about. I love the buzz.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

big shrek said:


> The 5x5 program has worked wonders for me on squats, I am hoping for 250kg by year end


 I use the 5x5 too, can manage 170 5x5 Strict form.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Jakemaguire said:


> Any heavy lifting in the morning increases risk of a back injury as it is when you disks are most hydrated and vulnerable


 I never knew that but did notice a massive lack of strength with squats in the mornings so abandoned heavy lifting until afternoon.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

karbonk said:


> I use the 5x5 too, can manage 170 5x5 Strict form.


 I got to 150kg 5x5 then took 10 days off training so dropped back to 130kg now I've restarted.

I wish I had the same results with my bench press : (


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

big shrek said:


> I got to 150kg 5x5 then took 10 days off training so dropped back to 130kg now I've restarted.
> 
> I wish I had the same results with my bench press : (


 I am having issues with Bench press just now, having to do 100kg x10 reps x 3 then an additional set of 100kg close grip, then medium grip and then wide grip x10, Heavier weight is triggering my tendonitis (getting old , 37) but plenty reps at 100kg does not bother me at all, might have to learn to live with this issue but hoping to get back to 5x5 soon, even 120 or 130 triggers the tendonitis


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

karbonk said:


> I am having issues with Bench press just now, having to do 100kg x10 reps x 3 then an additional set of 100kg close grip, then medium grip and then wide grip x10, Heavier weight is triggering my tendonitis (getting old , 37) but plenty reps at 100kg does not bother me at all, might have to learn to live with this issue but hoping to get back to 5x5 soon, even 120 or 130 triggers the tendonitis


 Is it bicep tendinitis?


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Jakemaguire said:


> Is it bicep tendinitis?


 Yes it is, inner elbow, lower Bicep.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

karbonk said:


> Yes it is, inner elbow, lower Bicep.


 I suffer badly with my biceps i find limiting my close grip cutting out dips and military press keep it away that and murdering them with a massage stick


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Jakemaguire said:


> I suffer badly with my biceps i find limiting my close grip cutting out dips and military press keep it away that and murdering them with a massage stick


 It was so painful a few months back during the 5x5 I was almost being sick with the pain, I knew something was wrong then, and.... to make matters worse, it was actually a Jason Blaha video that made me realise what the issue was, lol Now I know what it is I can manage it well, getting better but when its bad (During bench) wwhen lowering the bar I feel it just kick in and the bar just sinks, I know I have the power as lifted that weight easily in the past but the tendonitis just kicks in and the power is removed totally, the bar stays on the safety bars lol.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

karbonk said:


> It was so painful a few months back during the 5x5 I was almost being sick with the pain, I knew something was wrong then, and.... to make matters worse, it was actually a Jason Blaha video that made me realise what the issue was, lol Now I know what it is I can manage it well, getting better but when its bad (During bench) wwhen lowering the bar I feel it just kick in and the bar just sinks, I know I have the power as lifted that weight easily in the past but the tendonitis just kicks in and the power is removed totally, the bar stays on the safety bars lol.


 I know your pain lol


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Jakemaguire said:


> I know your pain lol


 Like- No likes left


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

New P.B today on squats...................finally made the 200kg mark


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

karbonk said:


> @Quackerz


 Mate wtf where you thinking with that music choice?


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

GameofThrones said:


> Mate wtf where you thinking with that music choice?


 Keith Richards, top bloke.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

big shrek said:


> New P.B today on squats...................finally made the 200kg mark


 Video or your lying lol


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

260kg best squat...220kg x9 at a comp last...both lifts in wraps..90kg Bodyweight


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Still waiting for a video of a 200kg squat to depth in this thread... :whistling:


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

karbonk said:


> @Quackerz


 Good to see you pushing the limits but mate this second video I cringed as well when you walked back as I thought you were going to have an accident. If I were you I would lower the pegs a bit so you clear them more easily after locking out and walking back.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

GCMAX said:


> Good to see you pushing the limits but mate this second video I cringed as well when you walked back as I thought you were going to have an accident. If I were you I would lower the pegs a bit so you clear them more easily after locking out and walking back.


 Fair point, yes the whole thing was a mess but worth a try. That's not the second video you have quoted though.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

After watching the video it seems I'm not going deep enough for powerlifting. I do struggle to go deep with me long legs. I'm only 5feet11 but seem to have long dangly arms and legs.

Excuse the noises but it was heavy but did go up easier than expected.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

monkeybiker said:


> After watching the video it seems I'm not going deep enough for powerlifting. I do struggle to go deep with me long legs. I'm only 5feet11 but seem to have long dangly arms and legs.
> 
> Excuse the noises but it was heavy but did go up easier than expected.


 Good stuff. Just set your safety's a notch lower and you've cracked it.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Good stuff. Just set your safety's a notch lower and you've cracked it.


 Thanks. Think I need to do them stretches in the video you posted. When I go deeper my back starts to round.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

monkeybiker said:


> Thanks. Think I need to do them stretches in the video you posted. When I go deeper my back starts to round.


 Better safe than sorry. It just makes sense to be able to achieve the correct position without the weight forcing you into the incorrect one.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

I know its not 200kg but before I damaged my knee I got 180kg at 86kg with depth


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

I really need to work on my squats big time, currently weigh 84kg and managed a 145kg for 6 reps, thought of anything above 160kg scares the crap out of me


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Eddias said:


> I really need to work on my squats big time, currently weigh 84kg and managed a 145kg for 6 reps, *thought of anything above 160kg scares the crap out of me*


 Half the fun, it's the adrenaline rush from it.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

herc said:


> I know its not 200kg but before I damaged my knee I got 180kg at 86kg with depth


 you had more in you (good lift though)

also have you tried lower bar? not necessarily on the rear delts but you are squatting about as high bar as you can get

i found a 'mid bar' position to be perfect in getting the posterior chain slightly more involved without the elbow and shoulder issues often associated with true low bar


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

I dont think i will ever get 200, 6ft 5 and squatting is really tough! Id say 140 - 150 1RM at the moment -_-


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

MjSingh92 said:


> I dont think i will ever get 200, 6ft 5 and squatting is really tough! Id say 140 - 150 1RM at the moment -_-


 eat more

no reason that any healthy male cant reach a 200kg squat imo


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

swole troll said:


> eat more
> 
> no reason that any healthy male cant reach a 200kg squat imo


 Definitely agree.

II managed 140x3 at 80 kg before I had a break due to unrelated injury.

Can't see why I couldn't hit 200 thisthis year if I press on.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Since my 200 kg squat I have not managed to squat since the 18th May as I ruptured a ligament, I rushed up to 200kg too quickly and paid the penalty, today I managed 100 kg x 20, x3. And no pain so looks like I am back on the squats.


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

swole troll said:


> eat more
> 
> no reason that any healthy male cant reach a 200kg squat imo


 yeah, i guess youre right. will take a good few years, but id love to tick of the list!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

MjSingh92 said:


> yeah, i guess youre right. will take a good few years, but id love to tick of the list!


 You'll get there in the end

Just disregard bodyfat for a while and focus on strength

I have a few xl and xxl tops I wear when im getting nasty with bulks

If I try to stick to my reg large shirts then I start feeling them getting tight and it pushes me to cut the bulk short

Google some lee priest bulk cut transformation pics and he's not interested in strength whatsoever yet still pushed his body fat that high in order to gain maximal size

I'm 6'2 -6'3 and have hit a 195kg Squat, id say unless you are over 7 foot height shouldn't really be of too much concern when setting your goals


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

swole troll said:


> you had more in you (good lift though)
> 
> also have you tried lower bar? not necessarily on the rear delts but you are squatting about as high bar as you can get
> 
> i found a 'mid bar' position to be perfect in getting the posterior chain slightly more involved without the elbow and shoulder issues often associated with true low bar


 I can have a go but i prefer high bar the low bar wrecks my elbows


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

herc said:


> I can have a go but i prefer high bar the low bar wrecks my elbows


 What evers comfy, tbh it's tit for tat really

I can get about 5% more weight on the bar with low bar


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Done 240 x 6. Will attempt it and get a video next week.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

swole troll said:


> What evers comfy, tbh it's tit for tat really
> 
> I can get about 5% more weight on the bar with low bar


 I lose balance on low bar. Ive always squeezed the traps then unracked the bar high up

as of now I am no were near those figures with knee issues from heavy lunging, hack squat machine and MMA I had to drop squats for a long time so i drop stength and size in my legs. Plus I am down to 80kg in prep for a fight in 9weeks.

I am hoping to get 200kg this year after my fight when i bulk up again..


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

karbonk said:


> Since my 200 kg squat I have not managed to squat since the 18th May as I ruptured a ligament, I rushed up to 200kg too quickly and paid the penalty, today I managed 100 kg x 20, x3. And no pain so looks like I am back on the squats.


 I know the feeling pal - I am just getting back into squatting 5x5 and I am back up to 120kg comfortable without knee problems. They are slightly tender that night though so taking things slow.


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

swole troll said:


> You'll get there in the end
> 
> Just disregard bodyfat for a while and focus on strength
> 
> ...


 Yeah thats some good advice... i did start to work to get my numbers up and was progressing...max was 150kg, which was on the up to. Its not great but considering before that all ive ever done is bodybuilding work.

Problem now is im in prep for my first competition so i doubt ill be getting any squat PRs any time soon lol

I think you are right, although i would say its still tougher for the tall lads


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

swole troll said:


> What evers comfy


 I'd agree with this. Everybody is build a little different so there is no one size fits all.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

herc said:


> I know the feeling pal - I am just getting back into squatting 5x5 and I am back up to 120kg comfortable without knee problems. They are slightly tender that night though so taking things slow.


 I got up to 170 5x5 but only a 200 1RM, then ruptured the ligament, try some SBD knee sleeves, they really are shockingly good.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

karbonk said:


> I got up to 170 5x5 but only a 200 1RM, then ruptured the ligament, try some SBD knee sleeves, they really are shockingly good.


 That is what i use pal - They do help. I try not to use the sleeve and belts until i get high numbers as i dont want to rely on them.

I was squatting upto about 130kg naked knees and no belt before the injury so just need to work slowly back up to 180kg. Im pretty light so weight to squat ratio is pretty decent.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

This was the problem I had, 170 no knee sleeves, then once I got the sleeves I jumped off programme and started jumping up too high with the sleeves giving me extra confidence, big mistake, lesson learned lol


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Got myself some squat shoes and lowered the catcher bars one pin. I filmed myself with light weight and my depth looked good. However with 200kg I'm not sure, I think it's borderline if I hit depth or not. With the extra weight I'm not so upright.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Maybe one day - if my lower back can cope

My best so far is 170 for 3 reps


----------

